# Web Based Trading System



## zegna (6 February 2009)

Hi - I'm looking for a web based trading system that has advanced charting, particularly the ability to write my own indicator functions.  

I use Metastock for end of day analysis and write my own functions - I'm looking for an online trading system that offers similar functionality.

Can anyone offer suggestions?

Thanks
Z


----------

